

PlaceRaider: Virtual Theft in Physical Spaces with Smartphones - DocFeind
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1209.5982v1.pdf

======
idm
The specific attack described (reconstructing a 3d environment from a collage
of phone-camera images) might also be feasible using social network image
data. Although the article actually discusses stealing information from the
images directly, there is still the risk of one's shared social net photos
constituting an information leak.

For example: how many profile pictures, on average, are required to create a
construction of someone's office or dorm room?

